# Ideas for Kicking Legs prop



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just purchased a Kicking Legs prop from BIG LOTS. I love him. 3 feet of guy from dark demin jeans butt to sole of shoe. Runs on 4--C batteries or with a UL approved AC/DC adaptor (input: 120V AC 60Hz 18W, output: 4.5V DC 800mA). Here's a link to a photo of the box:

Animated Kicking Legs on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3120/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dd5303a7b6

Love to hear how people would use him in their haunt.

BTW product from Take One in Phoenix, AZ. Can be run on sensor or continuous. Instructions say continuous will last about 45 hours on new set of alkaline batteries.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd put him under a lawn mower. 

Or, under the closed garage doors.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm planing on making one of those for next year. My plan is to have it look like a Zombie is is pulling someone onto a grave.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I put mine under the lawn mower too i had TONS of compliments on it. I had a skelly running the mower.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

under a car...

or attach a torso to him and make him a flailing (sp?) hangman.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Picked one up the other day. I plan to wrap a fake tentacle around the waste and make it look like he's being dragged under the house by some Lovecraftian beastie.

-TM


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Some really good ideas here. I'm not into mayhem but thought of being sawed in half; lying on stomach and being operated on (top part of body under sheet, maybe a monster head peaking out from under sheet), for tomb raider type theme--body stuck in entrance to tomb, maybe with scorpions and rats crawling around it.

Please keep the ideas coming....:jol:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I added a torso to the legs, hung him from my tree with a red light under him, and the rope that I hung him from, keeps the tension pretty tight, so as he kicks, he rocks back and forth. Looks good and last year, the TOT's (and adults), loved him.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd have him being eaten by something. Giant snake maybe, or alligator... or some unspeakable beast unknown to man, unseen by any human save those who ne'er survived to tell the tale or were driven to gibbering madness and unable to warn the unwitting souls of the unspeakable horrors that awaited them all muUHAHAHAH.....um.... monster. Or something.


----------

